# Problem with hearing?



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

My hearing keeps going in and out and I'm also very sensitive to loud sounds...

Anyone else?


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

don't always assume this has something to do with DP. I had hearing problems two years ago and I was convinced it was all part of my brain being wacky. But then i went to the doctor and he flushed my ear out for about 20 minutes. Sure as shit a HUGE ball of wax that had set up camp deep within my ear canal came falling out. It was a beautiful moment, every sound was so clear and vibrant.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

flipwilson said:


> don't always assume this has something to do with DP. I had hearing problems two years ago and I was convinced it was all part of my brain being wacky. But then i went to the doctor and he flushed my ear out for about 20 minutes. Sure as shit a HUGE ball of wax that had set up camp deep within my ear canal came falling out. It was a beautiful moment, every sound was so clear and vibrant.


I think I have that problem right now. My left ear has been clogged up for a month and I keep getting dizzy.

Melissa, my hearing is the only sense that hasn't been affected by the dp. From day 1 I could sit with the window open and my eyes closed and I could "hear reality".


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I think I have that problem right now. My left ear has been clogged up for a month and I keep getting dizzy.
> 
> Melissa, my hearing is the only sense that hasn't been affected by the dp. From day 1 I could sit with the window open and my eyes closed and I could "hear reality".


All sounds are slighty different now with dp/dr for me. Its because your mind is stuck in a state of hyper awareness. i dont know how to describe sounds now, but its different then when i never had dp/dr. its like how peoples vision is slightly altered. Everything is basically diferent ! hahha


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I feel like my ears are full of cotton batten a lot of times. Maybe I shouldn't be sticking Q-tips in my ears so much haha. You could have an inner ear infection or in your eustachion tube that runs from your sinuses to your inner ear. That also can cause a lot of dizziness too. I also hear sounds almost too loud at times and get startled easy when someone drops something.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I found a good website before that stated, DP/DR can make sounds sound different as if there coming from far away.


----------



## christy (Dec 19, 2010)

I can hear perfectly well, I know because I got a hearing test done. The thing is, it's hard for me to PROCESS the words sometimes. Often when I watch a movie I have a freakishly hard time understanding what they're saying. I always use subtitles. Also, when I'm in a high-pressure situation, such as a busy day at work, I have no idea what people are saying to me. It sounds like jumbled words and I have to ask people to repeat themselves. I guess in general, you could say it's hard for me to comprehend. It hasn't affected my life too greatly, but it's embarrassing and a hassle.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

flipwilson said:


> don't always assume this has something to do with DP. I had hearing problems two years ago and I was convinced it was all part of my brain being wacky. But then i went to the doctor and he flushed my ear out for about 20 minutes. Sure as shit a HUGE ball of wax that had set up camp deep within my ear canal came falling out. It was a beautiful moment, every sound was so clear and vibrant.


Yep i have this problem. I have to go and get it syringed now and then. I was told to put olive oil in my ears and i put too much in and it melted all the wax to the bottom, so now they cant syringe it. I have to wait 6 to 12 months for it to hopefully build back up again. lol..


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

On top of stress.....I feel like an inner ear issue is contributing to anxiety which contributes to dp...I have had a hearing test which was normal, but I had some other inner ear testing that shows some abnormalities. I would definitely go to ENT to get some things ruled out!


----------



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

I had an inner ear problem called labrynthesis along with anxiety which set off my DR in October 09. The swelling in my ear was near the part a of the brain and it mixes up signals. It even says that one of the symptoms is derealization.

It was only super bad for like two months, but it isn't going away because of my anxiety


----------



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

xxcdawg said:


> I had an inner ear problem called labrynthesis along with anxiety which set off my DR in October 09. The swelling in my ear was near the part a of the brain and it mixes up signals. It even says that one of the symptoms is derealization.
> 
> It was only super bad for like two months, but it isn't going away because of my anxiety


Oh and with me, I'm very sensitive to like...I don't know how to describe it...like the buzzing of the tv or my laptop, it drives me crazy.


----------

